# Suite - quarto



## brasileirinho

Hola,
En portugués (al menos en Brasil) tenemos esta palabra, "suite", para designar un cuarto (habitación, pieza, etc) con baño incluso. Existe esa palabra en español?
Ya adelanto que no me refiero a una suite de hotel, por ejemplo, que es otra cosa.
saludos!


----------



## Mangato

Sí existe. Suite es un tipo de alojamiento de lujo en hoteles de clase superior. Suelen tener al menos dos alcobas y una sala de estar o despacho y por supuesto uno o dos baños. Como el lujo no tiene límite existen suites de más de 200 m. cuadrados con todos los complementos imaginables.

También es frecuente encontrar suites más modestas (junior suite o mini suite) que no pasan de ser habitaciones con sala de estar.

El DRAE define
_*suite*_*.*
(Voz fr.).

*1. *f. En los hoteles, conjunto de sala, alcoba y cuarto de baño.


----------



## coolbrowne

Mira que *no* se trata de hoteles





brasileirinho said:


> ...no me refiero a una suite de hotel...


Tratse de una habitación en un apartamento u una casa que consiste de cuarto (de dormir) con baño privado, es decir no hay acceso a dicho baño que no sea a través del cuarto.


----------



## Mangato

coolbrowne said:


> Mira que *no* se trata de hotelesTratse de una habitación en un apartamento u una casa que consiste de cuarto (de dormir) con baño privado, es decir no hay acceso a dicho baño que no sea a través del cuarto.


 
Al menos en España no se utiliza el término suite para las viviendas privadas. En el caso que describes, se llaman habitaciones con baño privado.


----------



## Tomby

brasileirinho said:


> Hola,
> En portugués (al menos en Brasil) tenemos esta palabra, "suite", para designar un cuarto (habitación, pieza, etc) con baño incluso. *Existe esa palabra en español*?


Cuando se trata de un hotel, sí; cuando se trata de una casa o piso (apartamento), no.
¡Saludos!
TT.


----------



## ceballos

Há muito tempo que vocês não compram uma casa?
Eu e o meu banco comprámos uma e nos jornais aparecia nas descrições: 2 habitaciones y una suite, salón, cocina y baño.
É bastante habitual na venda de casas usar a palavra suite quando se refere a um quarto que inclui a casa-de-banho, portanto, que para entrar na casa-de-banho tens primeiro de entrar no quarto. 
Se calhar as pessoas não falam em suites mas as revistas dedicadas à compra , venda ou aluguer utilizam.


----------



## coolbrowne

Muito interessante, *ceballos*, não tinha idéia:





ceballos said:


> ...nos jornais aparecia nas descrições: 2 habitaciones y una suite, salón, cocina y baño.


Se me permite, em que país foi? (perdoe, mas seu perfil não indica localização).


----------



## ceballos

Coolbrowne, foi em Espanha.
E os preços são mais elevados quando o apartamento tem suite, claro.


----------



## brasileirinho

Agradeço a todos pelas respostas



ceballos said:


> Há muito tempo que vocês não compram uma casa?
> Eu e o meu banco comprámos uma e nos jornais aparecia nas descrições: 2 habitaciones y una suite, salón, cocina y baño.
> É bastante habitual na venda de casas usar a palavra suite quando se refere a um quarto que inclui a casa-de-banho, portanto, que para entrar na casa-de-banho tens primeiro de entrar no quarto.
> Se calhar as pessoas não falam em suites mas as revistas dedicadas à compra , venda ou aluguer utilizam.



Que interessante.
Será que essa palavra também é empregada na América?
Ou será que empregam o termo "habitación con baño privado" ?


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Olá Brasileirinho,

Sabe aqui na Argentina se utiliza a expressão "baño en suite" para dizer que tem um quarto com banho incluído; chegado direitamente do francês _ensuite_ que além de significar este tipo de acomodação é uma palavra que indica "a continuação" - "a seguir" em outros contextos. 

O termo "suíte" é  utilizado em hotelaria e pelo menos no Brasil e aqui é de pelo menos 01 sala + 01 quarto; mas isso vocês sabem, depende muito das marcas hoteleiras pois há lofts aos quais chamam de apartamento simplismente pelas amplas medidas, ou acomodações stúdio às quais chamam de suíte. Esse já é outro tema.

Beijões!


----------



## coolbrowne

Pero *Ivonne do Tango*, si me permites (y por evitar que nos tornemos "_Los Mareados_" ):

Aquí hablas de hoteles y similares, ¿Verdad?





Ivonne do Tango said:


> ...na Argentina se utiliza a expressão "baño en suite" para dizer que tem um quarto com banho incluído


Pergunto para esclarecer, porque a pergunta original era sobre o uso desta expressão _em domicílios_

Besos


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Coolbrowne, no, no hablo de hoteles.

Se utiliza mucho en las propiedad horizontal de gran o mediana categoría. Hace poco me mudé y podías encontrar en los diarios avisos que decían "baño en suite", aclarando que buscaba por Almagro, un barrio que tiene apenas -nada más y nada menos- que la categoría porteña de la milonga y el arrabal (aunque terminé en Belgrano).

En general se usa para darle cierta categoría a la redacción, y supongo que debe ser más barato el aviso porque de lo contrario deberían gastar en una linea más escribiendo: baño en la habitación. Realmente, esta terminología es más pituca, para edificios como el Cavanagh de Buenos Aires.

Cariños,


----------



## brasileirinho

Muchas gracias a todos

Bueno, me parece mejor que yo diga habitación con baño privado para no generar ambigüedades y/o problemas de comprensión.

Saludos.


----------



## airosa

brasileirinho said:


> Ya adelanto que no me refiero a una suite de hotel, por ejemplo, que es otra cosa.


Me interesa la diferencia entre "suite" y "apartamento" en los hoteles de Brasil.  ¿Un "apartamento" tiene varios cuartos y es más grande que una "siute"? 

Gracias.


----------



## coolbrowne

¡No! Al contrario:





airosa said:


> ¿Un "apartamento" tiene vários "quartos" y es más grande que una "suite"?


Lo que pasa es que los hoteles brasileños utilizan la palabra "apartamento" en vez de "quarto", seguramente porque suena como algo mejor (cuestiones de imagen y propaganda). El público en general utiliza "quarto"; como siempre pasa, hay muchos brasileños que cambiaron a decir "apartamento", por imitación del uso de los hoteles (quien sabe les parece ¿_más sofisticado_?). La palabra "suite" (siempre en términos de hoteles, ¡ojo!) sí, que indica más de una habitación ("quarto").

Saludos


----------



## Vanda

Como já disseram, o apartamento tem apenas um banheiro (quarto + banheiro), suíte geralmente tem mais de 1 quarto e  outras instalações, que podem variar de hotel para hotel. Veja um exemplo de uma suíte.


----------



## Vanda

Como já disseram, o apartamento tem apenas um banheiro (quarto + banheiro), suíte geralmente tem mais de 1 quarto e  outras instalações, que podem variar de hotel para hotel. Veja um exemplo de uma suíte, na verdade 5 tipos de suíte num mesmo hotel.


----------



## airosa

Obrigada, Vanda.


----------

